# has anyone use animal pak before?



## buffed (Jul 29, 2003)

hey any of u take animal pak before?
is it effective?
is there any side effects?


----------



## Testosterone (Sep 12, 2003)

*Animal Pak is king!*

Best thing about animal pak is that it takes care you get the best out of your daily diet and other supplements that you're using!
It's virtually impossible to get ALL THE NUTRIENTS ON PLANET EARTH by consuming normal diet.
Animal Pak has it all. Give it a try, you wont be disappointed. It's pretty cheap too!
buy it at www.ironmagazine.com at the lowest price!

I'm using this stuff for the past 2 years and getting impressive results.


----------



## david (Sep 12, 2003)

Definitely animal pak is great.

Negative: 22 pill consumption

Green pee- but that doesn't count as a side effect!  

Die effects?  None to my knowledge


----------



## BigE (Sep 12, 2003)

I took animal pak and it was great so give it a try u wont be disapointed


----------



## Testosterone (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buffed *_
> hey any of u take animal pak before?
> is it effective?
> is there any side effects?


Animal Pak is truly a great product. No side effects at all.
Train hard and take your animal pak daily with your protein and good results are inevitable.
Now that I've used various supplements, I'm firm believer in Animal line of supplements. Animal Pak, Animal Cuts and animal Test (New 1-Testosterone Product on market) work great for me.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: has anyone use animal pak before?*



> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> animal Test (New 1-Testosterone Product on market) work great for me.


Underdosed cyclo crap!


----------



## odin52 (Sep 12, 2003)

animal pak is the vitamins and stack is the andro right?


----------



## maze (Sep 24, 2003)

They now have an Animal MStack that is recomended for post PH cycles. Has some anti-DHT,Estrogen and Aromatiing ingredients.

I think that I will test it after my TEST-1 cycle.

maze


----------



## Testosterone (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: has anyone use animal pak before?*



> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Underdosed cyclo crap!



Yeah..But the company didn't launch this product considering YOU ONLY! To you it may be, underdosed, so can always douple or triple it's dose. As resourceful you are, I can't figure it out why you calling it CRAP!!


----------



## ZECH (Sep 25, 2003)

Because with the dosage it has, it will do no one any good and cyclo delivery of these is a waste of time.


----------



## Yomato (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Because with the dosage it has, it will do no one any good and cyclo delivery of these is a waste of time.



dg806, have you tried the product? 
Animal Pak rocks. It's the one supplement I always take...


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 
> Negative: 22 pill consumption



22 pills? WTF.  I take about 6 pills daily, I cant imagine taking 22.


----------



## Yomato (Dec 10, 2003)

Most of the people I know take only 1 pack a day under normal training conditions...


----------



## ZECH (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yomato *_
> dg806, have you tried the product?
> Animal Pak rocks. It's the one supplement I always take...


I tried the vitamins several years ago, but there are better ones out there.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cappo5150 *_
> 22 pills? WTF.  I take about 6 pills daily, I cant imagine taking 22.





I can swallow an entire pack in one gulp


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Definitely animal pak is great.
> 
> Negative: 22 pill consumption
> ...



Good product wouldnt use anything else from them. Maybe the liver pills but thats it. The odd color pee is a funny thing but be where make sure u hit the bowl. I pissed on the seat once while i was kinda buzzing and after i woke up it left a stain that hell or high water couldnt get out


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Dec 10, 2003)

i was gonna comment on this product yet then thought " it don't matter to me".  people spend their money on what they want.  if they wish to believe or tell people that this product is the reason behind their weighing 250 @ 8 % bodyfat, then who am i to point out any different?  I once listened to one such fellow tell a bunch of naive young newbie that " sunlight, clean air and animal paks" made him what he is.   I also once listened to Vic Richards tell me that drinking lots of water and praying to God made him as big as he was at the time.  so everything is relative.  they always leave one or two things out of the sentence.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bigss75 *_
> Good product wouldnt use anything else from them. Maybe the liver pills but thats it.



liver pills?


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 10, 2003)

Yeah there pretty old school they have a ton of vitamin b and amino acids do a search u should find alot of stuff


----------



## Yomato (Dec 11, 2003)

Definitely old school. Also has heme iron, nucleic acids, and a lot of other goodies. Gives you the farts like nothing else though...


----------



## maze (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah, its better to take the powder form.

15g of desiccated liver powder (from argentina)  30 min before a workout will give you steroid like strength after 2 weeks of loading.

15g are about 22 30grain pills ...


----------



## Yomato (Dec 11, 2003)

I just take Uni-Liver tabs. Cheap and effective. It's a wonder more people don't use liver tabs. I guess it's because of its "old school" associations....


----------

